# MV Marianne Norcoaster 1000 ton



## Chris Rogers (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi I wonder if any one has any info of the Marianne Norcoaster in August 1986 whilst I was a crew of the Mumbles Lifeboat we went to aid in a 60mph gale in the Bristol channel she was bound for Sharpness she suffered engine trouble and we managed to assist her into Swansea wher she awaited new parts for her engine,Thanks Chris Rogers (new member).


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Chris,

Wasn't she called Marianne Norcoast? If so, then she is still around;

*IMO number:*7110490
*Name of ship:*TOLIARA
*Former Name:*Toli-I...Magica...Anne Norco...Sammy Jo...
Marianne Norcoast...Marianne Dancoast
*Call Sign:*UNKNOWN
*Gross tonnage:*869
*Type of ship:*General Cargo Ship
*Year of build:*1971
*Flag:*Bolivia
*Status of ship:*In Service
*Registered owner:*HINCKLEY SHIPPING
*Address:*Panama PANAMA
*Ship manager:*HINCKLEY SHIPPING
*Address:*Panama PANAMA
*Last update:*12-08-2002

Note: I do have her as Marianne Dancoast


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Ruud,

What a difference two letters make. I searched for Marianne Norcoast*er* and found nothing!

Is this the Marianne Dancoast photograph you have? (Thumb) 

http://www.termaloma.no/Gal60/imagepages/image8.html


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Ray & Chris,

I couldn't find a Marianne Norcoaster neither, and yes I had that piccie as well this one.(*))


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Ruud,

Cheers. As usual, we can rely on you to produce the results! (Applause) 

Ray


----------



## sandman (Jun 11, 2005)

It Was The Marianne Dancoast,ruud I Remember Her Well And A Regular Runner In The Bristol Channel At The Time.


----------



## Patalavaca (Nov 2, 2005)

*Toliara*

Hope this helps - there is a photo of her as the " Toliara" in my gallery . I cannot work out how to give you the exact webpage for it , so you will just have to trawl through my photos , sorry.
She has been laid up at Las Palmas for a few years now and is in a state fit for scrap only.
About 3 years ago I spoke to the new owners who , at that time , were Russian. Little progress was made in getting her seaworthy / shipshape before the money ran out and she was abandoned.
Not before they had painted " Island Shipping Company" on the funnel though ! 
I was looking at her last night - she is laid up against a terrible rustbucket , the " Ramaz" , and the ranging movement of the Toliara has badly damaged her bridegwing and deck.

Let me know if you want more photos or detail.
Best wishes, 
Rick


----------



## Chris Rogers (Mar 8, 2006)

*Marriane NORCOAST*

RUUD, Yes it was the Marriane Norcoast not Norcoaster many thanks have comfirmed this with RNLI records in Poole. Thanks Chris (Applause)


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Chris,

Here the Marianne Norcoast,piccie by courtesy of David Gallichan, so all credits to him.


----------

